# El Fuego Fireplace 1976 options



## Mickey_Bickey (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi, I’m new to this forum.  We recently bought a house that has an “El Fuego” fireplace from 1976.   The company is now Fuego Flame, but I need to know if anyone on here has replaced theirs?  Has anyone put a wood stove in it or in front of it with the existing flue and insulated liner?  Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.  I had one guy come out and look at it.  He said he would have to rip out my brick surround, tear out the fireplace and replace that plus replace the insulated liner that’s in it.  I would then have to hire a mason in addition to that to build a new surround or redo the brick.  It’s costly, and I really don’t want to touch the brick.


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 1, 2018)

Without knowing the firebox size it's tough to tell what options are available to your.  It's probably a  "slammer" install, so just ripping the thing out is probably the easiest thing to do, and then go with an insert or freestanding stove. Pictures would be very helpful.


----------



## Mickey_Bickey (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you, Sodbuster!   Here are some pictures!


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 2, 2018)

What does the existing flue consist of. metal chimney in a wooden chase?


----------



## Mickey_Bickey (Jan 2, 2018)

The chimney is brick.  It has an insulated liner, which is not typical of a mason chimney I was told.  I reached out to the previous owners to see how much they used it.  They owned the house from 1978 until we bought it.  The house was built in 1976.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 2, 2018)

Do you know size of the liner? You may be able to drop a new 6" right through then put a rear venting free standing stove out front.

You may even be able to put an insert but you'd have to get confirmation it was safe. It has been done in Heatilator boxes but IDK about yours.


----------



## Mickey_Bickey (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you, jatoxico!  I appreciate the suggestion!  I don't know what size liner it is, but I'm sure once it is fully inspected they can tell me that information.  Obviously, I want to be as efficient as possible, so I think a wood stove might be the easier option at this point, unless I get someone else in there that can rip this insert out without compromising the brick and mason work.


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 2, 2018)

It sure looks to me like it could be taken out without messing with your brick. If it's a masonry chimney your in luck. Looks like an insert would slide in that fireplace easily, and would be a real heater. What is the width and the height of the opening?


----------



## Mickey_Bickey (Jan 2, 2018)

I will know more on 1/9 on what the dimensions are. I am having it swept that morning.  I spoke to the guy again today, and he said I have an “insulated chimney”, so a liner could go in.  However, he’s worried about hooking up a wood stove with the insert in place.   I told him I don’t want to touch the brick.  I don’t see why he can’t just take the insert out without touching the surround.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 2, 2018)

Replaced mine in 2006 with a PE Summit, best decision I ever made. Fuego's are junk.
Relined mine as it was a slammer install into a 13" x 13" chimney.


----------



## Mickey_Bickey (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks, Hogwildz!  How did you take it out?  Did you have to take apart the surround, or did the insert come out without having to touch the stone or brick?  I’ll know a lot more about my chimney next week.


----------



## Mickey_Bickey (Jan 18, 2018)

So, I've learned quite a bit about this fireplace and my chimney.  I don't have a masonry chimney, but an 8" insulated liner.  It is the original.  I had the gentleman who has swept the chimney for the previous owners over to take a look at it to get more details about it.  He said he has swept it every year for the past 12 years.  The owners used this "every night".   I cannot find that the "El Fuego", which is mine is UL 127 approved.  I know the newer ones under Fuego Flame are, but this could be the problem with putting even an insert that is designed to go into a factory built fireplace like the Napoleon Oakdale 1402 or 1101 inside this thing.  Obviously, I would have to get a new 6" liner in that can withstand 2100 degree heat.  I've been told a gas insert or gas or wood stove would be the better options.


----------



## Mickey_Bickey (Jan 18, 2018)

Hogwildz said:


> Replaced mine in 2006 with a PE Summit, best decision I ever made. Fuego's are junk.
> Relined mine as it was a slammer install into a 13" x 13" chimney.


Thank you, Hogwildz.  How did you get this thing out?  Did you have to rip apart your entire wall, or were you able to take out the firebox through the opening?  Thanks.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 19, 2018)

Mickey_Bickey said:


> Thank you, Hogwildz.  How did you get this thing out?  Did you have to rip apart your entire wall, or were you able to take out the firebox through the opening?  Thanks.


It is an insert. Separate from the masonry around it. Just take apart the front parts, get it free from the flue, and slide the metal box out. Install a quality insert, and you will be glad you did, and get much more heat out of a newer insert. You should not have to mess with the brick at all.


----------



## Groundhoggreg (Jan 6, 2023)

The El Fuego was UL listed. I love mine. Puts out 50k BTU and with damper control I can slow the burn rate just like a wood stove. After 50 years of service I'm replacing the tempered glass doors with ceramic glass as the old ones were failing.


----------

